
Galaxy S6 edge aggregated user reviews - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/galaxy-s6-edge-users-review/
======
adibalcan
Please suggest us other products and we will make a similar chart for them

------
dudeman3
Can you make another similar chart for galaxy s4 ?

~~~
adibalcan
Yes :)

